# Partnership Agreement



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Can some forum members please upload the latest partnership agreement to Scribd, and then post a link here.
Curious investigative minds want to have a thorough look at the onerous, one-sided legal arrangement foisted by Uber on it's Drivers.
Thank you!


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Hello!
Can someone please upload the Partnership Agreement?
A respected economics columnist is working on the economics of driving for UberX. Please upload to the cloud and post a link here.
Thank you!


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

Will try to find the copy I saved when I get home. The old dashboard that is still accessible no longer offers a link to the Raiser agreement. More obfuscation.


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

Here ya are.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Thank you @ duggles !


----------



## cls225 (Jul 19, 2015)

Thank you. I am a newbie and just began a month ago. Is this agreement still the same? I cannot find mine? I don't recall ever seeing one.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

cls225 said:


> Is this agreement still the same? I cannot find mine? I don't recall ever seeing one.


The Partnership Agreement should be under the "Legal" tab on your Dashboard, the Uber Partner portal. As far as I know, the Nov 2014 version is still the latest.

*Does Uber have a Partnership Agreement newer than Nov 2014?*


----------



## zMann (Feb 21, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> The Partnership Agreement should be under the "Legal" tab on your Dashboard, the Uber Partner portal. As far as I know, the Nov 2014 version is still the latest.
> 
> *Does Uber have a Partnership Agreement newer than Nov 2014?*


Uber has if I'm not mistaken 16 different type of contracts as stated per Uber's lawyer at SF court last week.


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

cls225 said:


> This is the inside of my driver app. Am I missing something? I have Android LG G3 phone. Sorry I feel so stupid right now
> View attachment 11492


Log in to the DASHBOARD with your favorite browser. It is NOT found in the driver app. 
After you log in at: partners.uber.com you will find what you need at the bottom of your profile(TAB) page.


----------



## cls225 (Jul 19, 2015)

Aww, thank ALL of you for helping, yup I had to log into my browser.....16 different types of contracts, omy!! I am going into lurk mode to read mine, then Imma gonna opt OUT. Thanks again


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

APRIL 2015

https://www.uber.com/legal/usa/terms


----------

